# Bing weather app not working in Windows 8



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

It used to work, but not any more. When I click on it, it just goes on and on without an end. Accuweather works fine. I have unistalled and reinstalled it, have gone to system restore, but not successful, Grateful for your help.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8125 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.20), 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 587744 MB, Free - 426875 MB; D: Total - 22430 MB, Free - 3260 MB; G: Total - 99 MB, Free - 84 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1449
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled


----------



## radiocam (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi js73,
I wish I had an answer for you, but I'm hoping that matching your problem may help us resolve it. I have the same problem. 

Here's my version:
It's my father's notebook that I look after, brand new Samsung with a config that's a lot like yours: win8-64, i7, 8GB. Main diff is that it has Nvidia graphics, but similar. Also has a dual monitor (Medion, 23cm)
...And exactly the same problem. The native Bing Weather app just does not work. (Also, the Travel app).
Mostly everything else works fine. (But not some of the Samsung utilities, Flash player, etc)

Symptom: App starts up but just sits there like its trying to get going - never goes anywhere...

OK. My take..and some of the stuff I've done:
- There's another notebook sitting right next to the Samsung, an Asus C2D, older (also Win8-64) - and all apps work fine on it! 
- All was working fine on this machine until one of the massive updates about a month ago appeared to wreck everything. I struggled for days with the whole Metro interface not working. Apps would open for a second and then close. 
- Tried refreshes AND resets, no go
- Found a good blog that said uninstall and resinstall al the apps that were doing that - I had tried some, but didn't realize I could try it with native apps (was hesitant to do so). But that brought all back - except for 4: News, Weather, Travel and Finance (not that he wants it)
- Tried many app uninstalls and resinstalls. No go
- Then a couple of days ago he saw that there were app updates pending for News and Finance - and they fixed both those apps.
- Weather and Travel still don't work.
You still seeing the problem? I think they will only work when MS sends down an update that fixes some deep seated problem that is causing those apps to crash in this specific environment combination ...whatever it is ... I suspect that MS knows all these problems but is trying to make sure they really fix them before releasing the updates ... hope I'm not being optimistic here!

Overall I'm trying to be a Win8 fan. Love the interface visually, (looks great) and the fact that they tried something radical and new - but I am realizing that they have heaps of problems under the covers. I myself have it running in VMware WS 9 and its great - but I would not put it on my main PC till I am sure I will not lose a) reliability and b) functionality.

Anyway - would be interested in where you are with this problem - and especially when it failed - was the failure update-initiated?

I have a feeling (more intuitive than knowledge based) - that many of the current Win8 problems come from graphics, permissions or timing (or combinations of those).

cheers


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you radiocam. I still do not have the Bing weather, but am not worried since accuweather does fine, and it does not seem to be having a problem with the laptop. It may have been after windows update, but I am not sure of that. I thought of refreshing, but then would have to reinstall a few programmes- not worth the trouble. If any windows update recovers it, fine, otherwise shall just uninstall it.


----------

